# New Kimber Kid



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Just Put Money Down On a C.D.P. II This Will Be My1st Kimber Sure Hope It's What You All Talk About , from what Ive been told it should be in My hands in about 4 mos :numbchuck:


----------

